# Tito Roland Dantes emergency surgery



## Pappy Geo (Oct 9, 2006)

To all NSI members and Brothers of the Art.
 I was personally contacted today from Australia by David Foggie close student and friend of Roland Dantes.

Roland is a senior clan member of NSI and Modern Arnis, together we shared the last days with professor Presas. Not an easy time but through that we formed a Blood oath with Professor just prior to his death.

 Now it is Roland who is faced with death, hospitalized for a _Heart Aneurism_ he is not receiving the care he needs. The Philippines is not the U.S. they do not offer a "Welfare medical program" it is pay up front or die. 

Remy Jr. suggested a fund raising seminar for the upcoming weekend. Honestly, that is not soon enough. I am at a loss for words right now. I am suggesting donations be offered as soon as possible, I am not one to ask so I will just give $1,000. of my saving to begin a offering to save his life. ($1,000. U.S. is a lot of money in the Philippines)

 It is up to everyone to decide if they can assist in this task of Brotherhood,,, times are hard, really, I do understand... my contract with 1st. SFG ended this last month so I am faced with a different survival strategy than I have been faced with over the last 6 years. For me it becomes a matter of stepping up and doing what I can to assist in providing medical attention for a mentor, close friend, and blood brother of the art.

 This is only an open request, you will not be judged by what contribution you do or don't make, please be assured my concern is only for the needs of Tito Roland Dantes.  Additionally, knowing how difficult financial survival is in our daily life sometimes.  Please consider this as only a letter sharing information about a Brother in the art, if you cannot donate financially, please offer prayer in your thoughts for Roland Dantes.

 I will be calling the Philippines very shortly this evening to find out how the donations can be transferred to his account.

Any questions can be routed my way via my e-mail kellysworden@comcast.net
or a personal call at 253-202-7418
Respectfully, Kelly S. Worden


----------



## Pappy Geo (Oct 9, 2006)

Apparently without money no surgery, no health insurance in those countrys.

Roland isn't asking, but we are in hopes that those who know and admire Roland Dantes will contibute whatever they can to help. Roland is a brother to all of us, an Ambassador to the art. Recently we have lost not only the Grandmaster but Tito Willy, Sonny Umpa and now Tito Roland needs serious help. I don't want to lose him too.

My contribution will be in Datu Worden's hands tomorrow.

Please contact Datu Worden with your help. 

Thanks,

Tito Geo Hoover


----------



## robertlk808 (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone have the current status?


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 11, 2006)

This was posted last night on FMA Forum:



sangot said:


> .....part of email to me yesterday afternoon from rey domiguez
> 
> as update, GM is gone critical at this moment as leo texted me awhile ago....



Time to up the good vibes towards SGM Dantes, everyone!

Here's to hoping that he comes out of all of this soon!

Regards,

Andy


----------

